# Rex Grigg C02 Reactor Trouble



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmmph..

Whoever said change was good?! 

Dunno WHAT is going on with this Rex Grigg CO2 reactor..

Making loud clicking noises, and the bubbles aren't well diffused at all..

Takes about 3 times longer at the same rate to get my pH to set point than it did with my diffuser..



Have I got the thing hooked up backwards or something??










I got him to put it together, so not really sure what's going on inside the thing..

I assumed that the CO2 inlet was supposed to be closer to the bottom (the inlet), as the point is to give the bubbles time to diffuse).

Anybody know?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

It's hard to tell, but I think you have it upside down.

In your picture, you are holding it the way it should be positioned. The top is the inlet, and the bottom is the outlet.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

The reactor top is supposed to be attached from the outtake tubing from down below and another outtake tubing out from the bottom reactor, to your tank. The bubbles flow downward, but cannot escape because co2 pushes itself back up again and again thus diffusing co2. Did you apply teflon tape to your elbows? Because if you didn't, you'll see some leakage.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

> It's hard to tell, but I think you have it upside down.


D'oh.. 

Yes, I do have it hooked up upside down from the picture..

The elbows are taped..

Thanks guys..


----------

